# Arbeitsplatz als Mechatroniker gesucht



## elcids (27 September 2009)

moin ,

    bin Mechatroniker Industrie und leider Arbeitssuchend!!!

Wenn einer eine Firma kennt egal wo wäre ich sehr Glücklich
Wohne in der Lüneburgerheide. Leider ist hier keine Industrie wo mit ich woanders hinziehen muss. Aber das ist mir egal, Hauptsache arbeiten.
Bin Handwerklich sehr gut (Habe mit 2 bestanden und in meinem ersten Beruf als Konstruktionsmechaniker mit 1 ) . Kenne mich mit Metall sehr gut aus auch in der Verarbeitung sowie WIG schweißen kann ich sehr gut ( ALU V2A und Kupfer ). Sps 7 würde ich sehr gerne machen. Habe mir darum auch eine eigene SPS7 Anlage gebaut um damit zuhause zu üben. Wie man sieht habe ich Ehrgeiz und weiß was ich will. Habe auch Pneumatik und Hydraulik Kenntnisse.
Mir wurde gesagt es herrscht Fachkräfte Mangel in Deutschland aber warum bin ich dann noch arbeitssuchend. Bin kein schlechter.
Wäre echt nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 
Wünsch euch was


Lg
elcids


----------



## diabolo150973 (27 September 2009)

Wenn in Deinen Bewerbungen genau so ein "Rechtschreibchaos" wie in dem Text oben herrscht, dann wundert mich das überhaupt nicht. Ich habe ebenfalls Mechatronik gelernt, aber das schützt mich nicht vor dem Korrekturlesen meiner Beiträge bevor ich sie abschicke. 

Was soll Dein "zukünftiger" Boss denn denken, wenn er sowas liest???


Fang mal hiermit an zu üben und dann sehen wir weiter...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## hausenm (27 September 2009)

nun versuch es doch mit "Monster"; "Ingenieur24"; "Stepstone" usw. Da hat deine Bewerbung eine größere Verbreitung und die Chancen steigen ungemein ,
Aber eine Einschränkung: hier im Süden ist momentan auch Flaute. Nun so long
ein ergebnis der Suche wäre schön


----------



## elcids (27 September 2009)

suche überall wo ich der Meinnung bin es könnte mir helfen.
Sorry wenn oben einige Fehler drin sind habe es leider überstürtzt abgeschickt
ja hast schon Recht man sollte den Text vorher noch mal durch Lesen. Verspreche Besserung


----------



## ToBo (27 September 2009)

elcids schrieb:


> suche überall wo ich der Meinnung bin es könnte mir helfen.
> Sorry wenn oben einige Fehler drin sind habe es leider überstürtzt abgeschickt
> ja hast schon Recht man sollte den Text vorher noch mal durch Lesen. Verspreche Besserung


 

So so.....

Hier hast Du dann also vorher genau über Grammatik, Rechtschreibung und
Interpunktion nachgedacht ?

Sorry, aber dass konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen.....


----------



## Mobi (5 Oktober 2009)

Also jetzt mal abgesehen von deinen Problemen mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik, aber als Mechatroniker steht dir in Deutschland sehr viel zur Verfügung. Ich selbst bin auch Mechatroniker und bin auch zum Glück bei einen guten Arbeitgeber. Guck dich doch einfach mal bei dir in der Wohnung um, dort findest du so viele Hersteller bei denen du dich bewerben kannst. Dr. Oetker, Danone, Miele, Teekanne, Hipp, Kellogs, Kraft Foods, Maggi, Schneekoppe, Frosta, Iglo, Campina, Becks, Coca Cola, es gibt sooo viele, die haben alle Produktionsanlagen. Da wirst du doch mit Sicherheit was finden.

Hier ein hilfreicher Link:
http://www.wer-zu-wem.de/industrie/


----------



## cyb-tech (8 November 2013)

Hallo,
wenn es noch von Interesse ist. Wir suchen für unser Team 2 Servicetechniker für Blechbiegemaschinen + Tafelscheren. Aufgaben sind Reparatur/Instandhaltung und Wartungen. Ausbildung bzw. berufliche Erfahrungen: Mechatroniker oder Vergleichbares. Bei Interesse würde ich mich über die Kontaktaufnahme mit mir/uns freuen.
www.cyb-tech.de
Peter Löpelt


----------



## mariob (9 November 2013)

Hi,
mir fällt gerade auf, wo ist eigentlich waldy?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (9 November 2013)

Also hier in Süddeutschland (Raum Stuttgart) gibt es genügend offene Stellen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mnuesser (10 November 2013)

das thema ist 4 jahre alt...
hast doch schon nen stellenangebot reingesetzt


----------

